# Any UK meets happening??



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Hi , was just wondering if there are gonna be any uk meets? I live in the south wouldnt mind travelling london way but wouldnt wanna go much further than a couple of hours or so..xx

:wave:


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

They do have ' chi meets' about once a month or more in London, usually advertised on here before hand.


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

Hiya Im in devon! I have 5 chis and i love em to meet others!!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Wouldnt it be good if the whole of the uk chi-ppl made arrangements to do a massive meetup... like with enough notice... say 6 months or something. And everyone spent the day together? Like if we met in the midlands or the middle of the uk? I no it would be quite a journey.. but we could plan it over some time.. and it would be like such a MAJOR EVENT!!! Or you can get a dog friendly beach aswell... maybe we could all meet and drive to the beach... or hire a coach (that allows dogs) and travel to the beach one day?? It would be crazy.. need some planning.. take time and some money BUT IT COULD BE DONE!!! What does the uk think???


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

I doubt I could come anywhere past dorset,wiltshire or somerset are the only places ...... i think it would be a great idea though..... have to see what others think


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

first comment negative lol then its no good!


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

Its not no good its just that I read it before others did thts all


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

..


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

I could do it  8) sounds like a great idea to me


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

I think its just the usual near London people that are gonna meetup lol  ow well... it was nice just to think of lol (c ya soon sara!)
xxxxx


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

STEF, STEF, STEF! I was talking to my mum and she said if it was arranged properly i COULD come!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

That's great Zoe  

Stef if you ever wanna just pop over and see me & Fizzy you are more 
than welcome to come over anytime  


:wave:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

you could count me in and jake and ruby of corse tyke is not a keen mixer though lol


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

i would travel to meet up , who would be up for arranging it then????! x


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

Hiya Jayne just wondered if u fancied meeting up sometime sooner????????? seeing as we arnt that far away.....


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

i think there so should be a meet up


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Iamafairy - i am up for a meet up anytime soon , dont really mind where we meet up wherever is ok for you .

I think all of us should arrange a time and place to do a big meet up - 

Is anyone going to the bournemouth show? thats in a couple of weekends time? me and ty are going to watch the chis xx

:wave:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

you will see jacob in the ring then you mean the champ show rite well jake is entered so me and him will be there mite see youwe will be at the chi ring all day as usual its great fun


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

O great , will see you there then. do u know what time the chis are in the ring ? they are the fifth group in is that right?


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 29, 2004)

am not sure havent had my exibitors pass through yet normally chis go in first they should have there own ring with l/coats in first then smooth but this is my first time doing bournemouth champ so it may be different as soon as i get my pass i will know i was just thinking i mite camp down there could be fun plus will do jacob some good lol


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

whoa that was me that writ that post why did it come upguest strange!!


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

That was weird that it came up with guest!! well i will be at the show in the morning til about lunch time ish so hopefully will get to see you and some of the chis in the ring :wave:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

ow when and where is the bournemouth show? Can Tyson go along with you evan if hes not entered? I once heard if dogs wernt enetered then they cannot attend a show?! But I may be wrong.. Id love to watch a comp with my boy in the future... Vicki we'd come in cheerleading outfits lol just to cheer on Jacob!
xxxxxxxx


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Ok well I thought if we started to write down the names of people who think/know they'd be able to attend... and then start working out a date when everyone will be able to go.
So far...

me (Stef) + lil pup
Jayne + Tyson
Sara +Fizzy Dave
Vicki + Jaco + Ruby_ Tyke (bring Tyke.. who knows he may just like it?? :wink: )
Zoe +Jack+Bella+Chico+Lottie+and omg Zoe I get so lost with the count of your chis... you could have 5 more betim the meetup!  
Clare + Jon with Ozzy and Lilly!
Chilady + a her chis!

So thats quite good so far... lets wait for more to sign up.. and then we'll start the planning!!!!


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

Hahahaha stef ur sao funny :lol: :lol:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

lol Zoe I wouldnt be surprised if theres a biff rolo spot and fee-fee strolling along with ya lol
xxxxxxx


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yay im looking forward to this im not sure if you can take un entered dogs to bournemouth champ we mite camp down there for the nite think it would be good fun only prob is il have to leave ruby with my mum for the nite and day oh my mum will try stealing her lol she has fell for her big time my chi mum ha lol


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

I think u can just take dogs along . As last year my mum went and took our pointer but he was not entering so im gonna give it a go anyway and take tyson along x

:wave:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yeah its worth a try you will prob be able tosneak him in lol!! hope to see you there iv just read that there are around 150 l/coats there and 100 smooths so should be a good day we are at wiltshire tommorrow for one and slough on sunday


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Good luck this weekend , let us know how u do!! 

Hopefully c u at the bournemouth show , sounds like its gonna be a big show cant wait :wave:


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

Any news on meet up front?


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Hmmm well I think were gonna wait for more to sign up.... maybe I should pm every member from th uk the same message and just ask for them to sign in the meetup section whether they would be interested IN THE CHI-PPL UK meetup? Do you think that would be rude of me to pm everyone?
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

no I think it would be nice :wave:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Ok.. well I'll make a list of everyone from the uk (unless the mods already have access to know whos from uk>?) and Ill pm...
Clare.. are you coming?
xxxxxx


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

when and where will it be my 2 arent great at travelling so it can only be within an hour to hour and half away from birmingham :wave:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Well I suggested the midlands (as thats the middle of the uk.. right?) :? 
and makes it fair in travelling distance?
So yeh.. maybe in the midlands...
if thats ok with everyone?
Would that add you on the list clare??
Its becoming a bigger list  
Ill pm people now!
xxxx


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

The pm...
 

Hi,
Were trying to arrange a UK CHI-PPL CHIHUAHUA MEETUP here on the site. If you are interested in coming and bringing your chis or just to come and see everyone and there chis (if you dont have a chi) your more than welcome to attend!
We havent arranged a date... time or even place yet but we will make a group decission once we know how many people are interested and what suits everyone.
To sign up.. please go to the meetups section of the site and enter a post entitled "Any Uk meetups happenning?"
Thanks alot
uk meetup


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

great pm stef well done  

yeah the midlands is in the middle hence the name lol :lol: 

so that would be great for me - are we saying Birmingham or somewhere else ?


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

So far Ive pm'd these people (people that have already been involved in this discussion obviously I havent pm'd yourselves)
Ppl were waiting on replies from....(sorry if user-names are slighlty spelt wrong)
Kat
Loubie1736
amchugh
JimJanie.Wanadoo
Chilady
nona
starchi
star
cheeky_chihuahua
Mrchi
xfayex
Jon
Carmella_chihuahua
paint my world
-x_sydney_x-
nemochi
suzi
J3mm4_uk


I'll carry on pm'in everyone I can think of.. sorry if ive forgot anyone... Im still pm'in!
xxxxxxxx


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Jon will come as I will bring him with me


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

lol ow k then.. Jons added  

more pms sent to...
aly
[email protected]
babyjane1968
blobby
christopher
mia
lovelychipupz
angela_markovic
mr bigs mummy
jodie bradbury
chilover_london


can anyone think of anyone ive missed....


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

wOULD LOVE TO SEE SOME REPLIES FROM PEOPLE BY TONIGHT :wink:


----------



## chilady (Feb 10, 2005)

Meetup sounds like a great idea, I'm interested & can bring a few of my chis :wave:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

ow thats wonderful news... :wave: thanks so much!!!
I'll add your name onto the list!
xxxxx


----------



## LovelyChiPupz (May 11, 2005)

i think the idea of a meet-up like this sounds absolutely great. But im not going to be able to go, used to have a bf from birmingham and it took me 6 hours to get there - and i also think it would be too long for my poor girl to travel. Pity aswel it sounds like so much fun!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

:wave: Ow k.. well there will be complications like trying to make it fair for everyone... a time and date will also be hard.. but were gonna try our best. Birmingham has not been confirmed.. although it does sound best as its the middle... I beleive thats fair though others may totally want it somewhere else. Lets see the replys from people.. I'll make a big list of people whom are interested (obviously you are) andthen we can go on to discuss a place.. for now... lets get the interested list up :wink:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

*THE INTERESTED LIST*

This is just the ineterested list... no people... chihuahuas... place.. or time are defenatly confirmed yet... watch this space!!!!!!

me (Stef) + lil pup 
Jayne + Tyson 
Sara +Fizzy Dave 
Vicki + Jaco + Ruby_ Tyke 
Zoe +Jack+Bella+Chico+Lottie+MORE 
Clare + Jon with Ozzy and Lilly! 
Chilady + a her chis! 
Lovelychipupz + coco


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

I think to travel from scotland is a long way why dont you see about organising a meetup from scotland as we have quite a few members from there then it wont be as far for you all :wave:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awwww birmingham sounds like a great place to meet im always up there for shows etc this sounds like fun how will we sort out a place etc for meet though


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

I think Zoe is going to travel from Devon  what a sport!!  


Anyone else get my pm's and wanna join the excitement?


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Im not good with places but i know ther is a big park in brum where they hold concerts etc - maybe stef will know what its called :wave:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

sounds good hopefully pick a day when the weather is nice ha lol


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

Hmm, I'd be interested especially since Lexi came from Birmingham and travels no problem at all, but I think Birmingham's quite far south, it's not really the middle for the people up in Scotland! 

A seperate meet up is a good idea, we've been trying to do it for ages with little luck. I think a BIG meetup is a brilliant idea and that the people from Scotland should go too.

The hardest thing will be to pick the location, some people's Chi's will not be able to travel very far but then some of us live very, very far away! 
I live up near Glamis in east Scotland, and although Lexi would travel fine, I can't speak for the other keen people who live far from Birmingham.

When roughly would the meet up take place? Do you think the weekend would be the best time for everyone?


----------



## Chilover-london (May 4, 2005)

Hey Meeting sounds great! Count me in..Hopefully it happens after when I get my chi baby..Keep me posted on the progress guys...


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

When are you getting your pup?

Even if people don't have a Chi yet, it'd definitely be worthwhile coming along, it'd be a great way to see what they're like and get firsthand info from owners. 

I'm a My Little Pony fan from childhood so if THEY can organize a giant UK meet up then surely the Chihuahua-People meet up can happen!! 

Maybe one day we'll have a WORLD Chihuahua-People meet up, mwahahaha!! :twisted: :lol:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Whereever we are its going to be far for some people I think it would be great to have a bhuge meetup but people arent prepared or there dogs arent - too travel that far and the midlands is in the middle of Engalnd lol plus my dogs get stressy in a 10 min car ride to my moms so I couldnt travel for more than an hour or so :wave: but i mean thats my problem so you guys carry on and organise somewhere were you think is more central :wave:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

i agree though there is going to be a limit for everyone where they can only travel so far i know i wouldnt go hours and hours away


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Ok girls :wave: I know Birmingham like the back of my palm (is my freckle on the left or the right?) :? lol joking...
no I do no it very well.. takes about 2 hours on the train..
but for all people that may travel from London Ill tell you this  I for one love the new Virgin trains.. I buy kfc... sit back and relax lol but thats me :wink: My nan always takes her staff on that journey... dogs shouldnt be a problem.
Right parks in Birmingham... I know Bearwood... its my childhood park that my grandad used to take me too  
But theres quite a few parks there.. also the city centre (is right where you get off of the train at birmingham new street coming from london euston) is quite cool.

But Im unsure is Birmingham has been confirmed.. whos confirming lol  

Iona hun... could you not come to Bimingham just for one day so we could see Sexy Lexi?
 please with a cherry on top!!

As for a date or the weekend.... i think if we find where its going to be.. then everyone can start suggesting dates and times.. but i think the weekened would be best.. depending on everyones scheduals.


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Birmingham is fine with me


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Nona said:


> When are you getting your pup?


Chilover-london (ona) is getting her pup mid-october

Maybe the meetup could be November.. 3 months notice?
Then we could do a big build up to it...
Also if anyone living outside the uk is in the uk at the time.. feel free to invite yourself


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

http://www.birminghamuk.com/parks.htm

Just a link for people to look out.. not stating anything but it just has parks in Birmingham... lickey hills is great...


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Fizzys mum said:


> Birmingham is fine with me


Hey Sara
we could travel together... :wink:


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

Oh Birmingham is fine with me! Lexi will travel for hours no problem at all, she just sleeps or looks out the window!
I only worry about other people who live up here, or even in the north of England. I know that some other people on the forum have Chi's that may struggle with the journey. I would love for as many people as possible to come.

I was thinking though guys, if a 6hour journey is too long for the pups, we could always get the same train but get two and stop half way to let them out for the toilet and some water. It would mean a longer journey over all but if the meet up was going to be good, it'd be worth it. And just think how our pups will enjoy meeting all the other Chi's!  
It'll be the cutest photo opportunity ever!!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

stefanie_farrell said:


> Hey Sara we could travel together... :wink:


Yeah great idea 8)


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Great Iona...
and its not something that happens everyday... its close to a once in a life time opportunity :wink: 

Not asking anyone to live or evan stay the night in Birmingham (not unless you want to) lol But there could be some great stuff to get up to lol...
I mean if theres a chihuahua (all dog shows) held in birmingham or the NEC then we could go there.. or a dog event? Ill have a look!
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 29, 2004)

thats where i come in lol i know in birmingham there is a ladies kennel association champ show as im showing there not completely sure of date but know its november its a huge show in the nec im hoping ruby will be old enough to enter


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

oh my it done it again that is my post above dunno why it says guest so im a guest now!!!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

CITY OF BIRMINGHAM CANINE ASSOCIATION, Birmingham Sept 2nd 2005. 

LADIES KENNEL ASSOCIATION, Birmingham Dec 9th 2005. 

I found these dog events lol Im sure they wont mind them being invaded by chihuahuas lol no erm I honestly dont know about them... I think they are dog shows.. does anyone know whether there will already be chis there aswell (so we blend in) or if dogs are allowed in? What takes place at the? Vicki? lol


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

http://www.birminghamcitydogshow.co.uk/

Found info on one of those events.. dunno if its any good? :?


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

lol Vicki could enter Jacob while where there???


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

{sORRY FOR ALL THE POSTS.. JUST UPDATING}
 

2005 Show:
Friday, September 2 (Hounds & Toydogs)

Toydogs are on Friday 2nd september...


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yeah lka is in december just checked the city of birmingham doesnt have a chi class so we didnt enter but lka has smooth and long coat class we will be there showing me jacob and ruby support would be nice ha lol


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

Some sort of doggy event would be great.
That's a good idea.

I think that I would stay over to make it easier on me and Lexi, I've heard that there are more and more hotels and B&B's that accept pets.

The train issue need not be a huge problem really, a direct train will be faster but I'd rather stop off for a little while on the way and let my dog get a toilet break!
All you'd need to do before setting off on the day is get up a bit earlier and feed them early so that ideally they'd do the toilet before leaving. I'd take some little treats for her to snack on too, to keep her going. And a bottle of water.

Once a year won't break my bank account, and if we leave enough time before the meet, I can get a return train ticket a whole lot cheaper. It won't cost too much and it'll be really nice to be among other Chi lovers. Can you imagine how it'd be on the day!! A big group of people walking nothing but Chi's


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

sounds great to me yay lets do this


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

only prob is not sure if un entered chis can go in il check it out ! as soon as i get in from dog club oh look at me getting to excited ha


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

I will travel so just let me know when and where ! :wink: 

If its Birmingham will prob have to find somewhere to stay for the night as its a little way to travel.

Cant wait !! :wave:


----------



## carmella chihuahua (May 16, 2005)

i would love to go to a chi meetup but i would have to prob get the train and then find my way,im only 15 so not good at directions!
i probally wouldnt stay the night either,it would be too much hassle but i will try and go.


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

carmella-chihuahua, you could always meet up with someone else from your area, then you won't need to worry about the directions so much.
I'm sure there's someone else from Devon......
I hope I'll have someone to travel down with, I'll be so lonely otherwise lol.


----------



## carmella chihuahua (May 16, 2005)

lol!me too!
I wll ask zoey how she is gettin there as she is also from devon and not too far from me.


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Carmella -


> i would love to go to a chi meetup but i would have to prob get the train and then find my way,im only 15 so not good at directions!
> i probally wouldnt stay the night either,it would be too much hassle but i will try and go.



You could always make ur way to dorset and then come with me as it would only take you a couple of hours or so to get to mine?? :wave:


----------



## carmella chihuahua (May 16, 2005)

[/quote]


You could always make ur way to dorset and then come with me as it would only take you a couple of hours or so to get to mine?? :wave:[/quote]

that would be a big help!i was also going to ask how zoey is getting there because she doesnt live far from me.
xxx


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Yeah we could all go together , just let me know before hand and we can arrange it, where abouts in devon are you?x


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Yey this is going to be so much fun

But I dont think dogs who arent entered in shows can go to any shows

also is it defo brum - if yes I can get excited lol :lol: lets all vote I will put a poll up :wave:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

carmella chihuahua said:


> i would love to go to a chi meetup but i would have to prob get the train and then find my way,im only 15 so not good at directions!
> i probally wouldnt stay the night either,it would be too much hassle but i will try and go.


Hi Lucy,
It would be so much easier if as Jayne said you find someone to go with. Im just 16 but always travel to Birmingham by myself and have family there and no the area extremly well so thats an advantage...

but you would defenatly need Jayne or someone with ya!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

LADIES KENNEL ASSOCIATION, Birmingham Dec 9th 2005

That does sound good.. hope we can get in with our chihuahuas.. if not could we not contact them and say were like a group or a chi association lol 

It does sound kinda pefect chis being there.. the date ect...


I recommend everyone that comes from far to try their best to meet with the nearest chi person to travel here. I would be more than happier to travel with people from London (or the outskirts) from Euston to Birmingham... I know the journey well... and the area and could defenatly close my eyes and in my head walk from Birmingham New Street Station to the NEC where its being held....
I only live with my mum and siblings in London and all my family live in Birmingham!
But lets see what the place says????
LADIES KENNEL ASSOCIATION, Birmingham Dec 9th 2005
Maybe they wouldnt mind a loada chis invading?
xxx


----------



## carmella chihuahua (May 16, 2005)

JAYNE said:


> Yeah we could all go together , just let me know before hand and we can arrange it, where abouts in devon are you?x


im near tiverton about 7 miles outside,really nearer bampton,15 /20miles from exeter?


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

I think they probably wpould stef - but it would of been fun :lol: 

if we are planning Nov or Dec we need to think somewhere in B rum that has a bit of shelter aswell for us to go with the dogs as it may be cold or raining :wave:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

*BACKING THE BIRMINGHAM CHI MEETUP LOL*

And just remember girls.... birmingham now has the biggest shopping centre in the uk!! It amazing there.. just fantastic.. all the fountains.. and shops and the markets
it would be great to do the show and shops or vice versa!


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

I know this may sound stupid but how far from manchester is birmingham like how many hours/mins would it take? because im only 14 its gona be hard for me to get up their etc. i really would love to but i dont think deano and i can make it! sounds fun tho guys! have a great time! :wave:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

http://www.railscot.co.uk/Manchester_and_Birmingham_Railway/frame.htm

About 3-4 hours!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

When travelling from London to Birmingham (just for people who are) for 15 years Ive travelled there its took 2 hours.. 1 and a half if the train goes straight through. Virgin has re-newed all there trains and I think its quite comfortable for a chi.. especially if theres more than one chi travelling :wink:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Stef I really dont think dogs who arent entered in shows can attend shows :?


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

carmella wrote -


> im near tiverton about 7 miles outside,really nearer bampton,15 /20miles from exeter?


Should take you about 2 1/4 hours to get to Dorset from there , would be best if we all went together , my mum would prob come too so she could drive us all . She has a honda CRV so enough room for doggys too!!! :wave:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

I know.. highly unlikely isnt it  Well I have the ladies number and am just trying to call just to make sure...
Miss M.S Churchill
01453832944


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

stefanie_farrell said:


> Hey Sara
> we could travel together... :wink:


Fizzy says he gets the front seat ok


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

Are dogs allowed in the shopping centre?

It'll be hard to get food, since nowhere will allow dogs where food is served.


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Nona -


> It'll be hard to get food, since nowhere will allow dogs where food is served



Someone will have to hold them all outside and someone go in and get the food!!!! he he he... Or we could all just bombard the shop with all our chis and they would prob be in shock that they wouldnt say anything!!!! :lol:


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

what am i saying!

my carrier was bought for precicely that reason


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Nona -


> my carrier was bought for precicely that reason


 :lol: :lol: - i will hide tyson in my coat!! he is not impressed with his carrier and trys to jump out!! need one of those carriers that have the mesh front so he cannot get out!!! :lol:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

A hotel in Birmingham that allows doggiesss
http://www.k9directory.co.uk/pw00262.htm
http://www.awentsbury.com/

Those who are staying could share a room? cUT THE COST?
XXXXXXXX


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Great idea Stef , i am quite skint so room sharing sounds good :wave:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Fizzys mum said:


> stefanie_farrell said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Sara
> ...


lol ow k then fizzy... its up to you!


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

Room sharing is a great idea.

Stef, what sort of places are there to visit in Birmingham?
I haven't a clue what there is! We should go to a big park, but also have somewhere indoors if possible to go, like Clare said. Especially if it's going to be in the winter.


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Nona said:


> Are dogs allowed in the shopping centre?
> 
> It'll be hard to get food, since nowhere will allow dogs where food is served.


Its an open place Iona... its massive .. brings back memories lol
omgg dont beleive i could meet you girls in my hometown lol that would be wierd... doesnt sound wierd meeting you in london.. but birmingham :?  i dunno why!

These are all fountains near city centre (chis can have a dip lol everyone in the summer runs in them... but it wont be summer will it?)
http://p.vtourist.com/112069-The_Floozy_in_the_Jacuzzi_Birmingham_City_Centre-Birmingham.jpg

http://www.aidan.co.uk/md/EnmBirVicSqFtn1707.jpg

see i told you people get in them lol http://www.uce.ac.uk/web2/aboutus/images/newbrum/thriving.jpg

and theres the boats lol and the shops nd all srts lol


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

its not as easy to get raound as london is (transport ...no tubes)
but the shopping and city centre is all open... and Im sure if we look up on websites ect.. between us all we could find something to do lol
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

This is just an idea, but it might make it a whole lot easier for everyone...

If we meet up next May-June time, then we'll have all that time to prepare and get the time off, money together etc, but also it'll be warmer and if we want to spend a good few hours sitting outside in the park with picnics or whatever, then the weather shouldn't really restrict us.
Certainly up here this year, we had SO much hot weather in May and June.

It's a long way away but it'd be worth the wait anyway.


OR, we could meet next weekend and try and catch the last of this years weather!  jk


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Ill call my nn and ask about places to go and also put a message on a birmingham message board and ask for any suggestions... dogs allowed lol


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

http://www.birmingham.org.uk/exec/1...3MjkyNTMwOkVOR0xJU0g6R0I6OjExMjI5Mjg2NTk6Ojo=


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

that k9 website has no scottish section! how bad is that, that portrays a bad image! 
i'm sure there are hotels or b&bs here that accept dogs....strange.


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

yes thats strange... Id love to just meet next week lol but ma pup comes and I dont wanna get him stressed or evan more confused on where he is and disturb him settling!


----------



## angela_markovic (Jun 4, 2005)

id love to meet-uo with lillo but will be away twice in august and am starting back at uni at beginning of sep so can only really meet-up in london realistically. anyone fancy comming down to london? xx


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Me and Tyson would come to London to meet up :wave:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

and me and Fizzy D 8)


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

whoa iv been missing it all lol so is there a set date and place yet all im worried about is if everyone travels to birmingham and cant get into lka as unentered dogs i wonder if we asked niceley if they would cater for a chi meet up so they knew in advance we were coming and maybe they mite allow it who knows just a thought we could all have special tops made ha lol chi-ppl meet up and donate the cash to this forum lol thanks for the hotel link stef i was thinking of booking one for then anyway coz both of mine are showing there lol this sounds like its gonna be great fun i just hope plenty of people can make it


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

Goodness where did all the posts come from???

Depending what day its im sure i could get there so 


here are our options Lucy....

Going on a train...
My mum taking us all the way (depends which day it is)
My mum took us down to dorset and Jayne and her mum took us up (if ur sure Jayne, ive just thought I have 5 chihuahuas)


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

> My mum took us down to dorset and Jayne and her mum took us up (if ur sure Jayne, ive just thought I have 5 chihuahuas)


The more chis the better! the car is big enough for us all dont worry and tyson can go on my lap :wave:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Vicki thats what i was trying to get at lol ringing them in advance and like saying wherwe like a chi organisation or something lol
Also Vicki... Ive got the ladys number... tried ringing it last night but no answer.. plus Im quite shy... could you ring it?
Miss M.S Churchill 
01453832944

xxxxx


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

lol :lol: that sounds just like me stef when it comes to talking on the phone to someone i dont know i go all weird and shy lol any volunteers


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

lol I'll do it  I kinda had to over come my phone shyness lol as I had to call up the breeders myself (my mum would of but I know what I was looking for more) so I just though to be honest lol **** it.... You dont no me & I dont know you lol and if I get shy I cant just hang up lol the only thing is ...  I have a young voice and have to put on my very best posh accent lololol
But I'll make notes of what I have to say...
So do I say like were a chihuahua organisation? or like what do yuou think I should say and Ill do it lol
xxxxxx


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

say 

"Hello, I was wondering if you could help me ? I belong to a chihuahua organisation called "chihuahua-people" and we are organising a meetup and we were interested in attending one of your sghows, but, obviously we will have chihuahuas in tow with us , is it possible they will be allowed into the show ? "

and thats it the worst they can say is no lol :lol:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

yes thats great clare...
stef :wave:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yeah that sounds good to me i wonder what they say keep us posted stef


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

yes I ill lol just waiting for my lil bro & mum to finish playing the computer (else the lady will think theres a war in the background lol)
and Ill call... ahhhhh


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

okidokiy so what game they playing lol!!!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

some game on the xbox lol involving a rat and his robot mini dog lol they call it a chihuahua :roll: I made them chi crazy  ... my house our computer MAD.. I claim the pc.. mum claimed the xbox.. my twin bro claimed both PS2's and tha lil bro claimed the Game Cube and the new DS (gameboy thingey lol)


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

What do you mean the show.....going into it or just attending to watch????


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

i thought it would be good to all go with our chis to watch... we could meetup at a park then go there... its indoors! and plus as a bonus vicki has entered so we could support her too! :wave:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yay greatful for the support lol


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

i just rang and rang and thn was engaged.. Il try lunchtime tommorow aswell!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I just want to jump in the middle of all this to say... I hope you guys really do pull this off. I think it will mean more to you than you even imagine it will. I think it will be something to remember for years and years to come. I wish you all the best.


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awwwww thanks rachel it would be great if it was a worldwide thing who knows maybe one day! lol
but it will be great if it does work there are plenty of uk members now so would be brill


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Rachael Polachek said:


> I just want to jump in the middle of all this to say... I hope you guys really do pull this off. I think it will mean more to you than you even imagine it will. I think it will be something to remember for years and years to come. I wish you all the best.


ow thanks so much!! It would mean a great deal to me and I hope everyone whos saying there interested doesnt let us all down!  I no it would be fantastic!!!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yeah it should be great if as many people can come as they can


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

yes.. Ive pm'd vik!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

so rite we need a confirmed date place etc and a list of people who are coming shall we start a post just for rsvps as soon as we have date and place so we know who is coming?


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

yeh.. i think birmingham is the closest we have confirmed!
erm I made a interested list?!?!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

THE INTERESTED LIST 


This is just the ineterested list... no people... chihuahuas... place.. or time are defenatly confirmed yet... watch this space!!!!!! 

me (Stef) + lil pup 
Jayne + Tyson 
Sara +Fizzy Dave 
Vicki + Jaco + Ruby_ Tyke 
Zoe +Jack+Bella+Chico+Lottie+MORE 
Clare + Jon with Ozzy and Lilly! 
Chilady + a her chis! 
Lovelychipupz + coco


WHO NEEDS ADDED VIK?


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

*A PM UPDATE...*

Hi these people have now been PM'D and were waiting for replys...
darkamber
toylittlehorse
sweety
Rachel<3chihuahuas
aemi
LeanneG
Bekki
oohamgorgeous
Simba
Lottie
DaisyBee
Anne
Jack
Charlotte2772
Lolas Mom

I found these members after searching the 125 pages of the list of members.
Although...
MEMBERS WERE NOT MESSAGED IF THEY HAD MADE 0 POSTS.
MEMBERS WERE NOT MESSAGED IF THEY HAD NO POSTS THIS YEAR.
MEMBERS WERE NOT MESSAGED IF STATED NO LOCATION
and also I avoided messaging members who posted under 10 times over the year...as they are no longer really active members.
But if you were not messaged and want to come... feel free to invite yourself :wave: I just wanted to avoid inviting people who were just totally not known to us :wink: and thougth Id state those facts above incase anyone felt left out or purposly not invited.. not the case


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

I am so excited , i can hardly wait! :blob: 

I hope everyone does turn up and it all goes ahead, i am def coming!! x


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

JAYNE said:


> I am so excited , i can hardly wait! :blob:
> 
> I hope everyone does turn up and it all goes ahead, i am def coming!! x


Me too


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

so just looks like we need a set date and place now then people can start confirming for def


----------



## Jon (Jun 16, 2004)

wow - this is so exiting!!!!!  - have we figured out a date/time yet - im away 20th august for a week - and back to school about 6th september :wave:

can someone pm me when we have a date/time organized so I know exactly whats going on - I have'nt even told my Mom yet lol


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Jon your Mom will be fine you will be with me :lol:


----------



## Jon (Jun 16, 2004)

Ozzy&Lily'sMom said:


> Jon your Mom will be fine you will be with me :lol:


lol - thats ok then - I cant wait


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Jon Ill add you name to the confirmed list :wink:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

o lol it was already there  See your supposed to come!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Fizzys mum said:


> JAYNE said:
> 
> 
> > I am so excited , i can hardly wait! :blob:
> ...


me 3! defenatly will be there.. its not something we would want to miss. And world-wide members like racheal lol will be so proud of us!


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

so do we know a rough kinda date yet?? probably best to find out what days are best for people and maybe do a poll or something??

I cant wait to meet ya all its its soooo exciting mmmmmmmmmmmn (sorry that was tyson on the keyboard)! :lol: think hes excited too! :blob7: :blob5:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

I think a weekend day would be better as some people are in college/school/work - I can make any day aslong as I have notice so i can request it as a day off


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

weekends are best just for free time... :wave:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Ms Churchill... been ringing her no answer...


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

if no luck there stef maybe a different place for meetup?!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Just rang lol and at the time when i least expect her to answer SHE DOES... so i wasn evan thinking what to say lol but No as others said... unless entered they are not allowed on site!
Right is it still brimingham? if so... where


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

well we could meet by the train station and then onto a park is the4re one nearby ? :wave:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

just as expected erm i dont know birmingham that well only know the nec lol


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

will you be getting the train ?


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

erm well im still gonna go to that show vik lol cheer you on :wave: I'll leave pup at my nans for abit!
But erm yes outside the station your in the heart of town really.. full of shops ect...
Parks dont come as often as they do in London.. but Ill have a think now


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

lol shame chis cant get into clubs lol the night life on broad street is great.. al the parties and then the canal boat paties lol


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

wait i think i no a garden place hold on.. i hope it allows dogs in


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

http://www.birminghambotanicalgardens.org.uk/

Im sure this place is just around the corner from my nans??? It is.. it should be.. she always takes the grandchildren there.... Ill contact them!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

its defenalt the place near my nans road!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Looking in december at there events.. this looks cool .. secret garden?! http://www.birminghambotanicalgardens.org.uk/events/secretgarden

GIVE ME FEEDBACK PEOPLE!!! :lol:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

RUNG EM UP! BOOO NO DOGS ALLOWED!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

These places are like right outside the station really ---->
http://www.birminghamuk.com/centenary.htm

http://www.birminghamuk.com/bigwheel.htm

http://www.birminghamuk.com/bullring.htm

But Im just looking into a park for the chihuahuas... looks good.. Ive never been!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Just spoke tomy sister.. shes been Cannon hil park she said its good and dogs are allowed.. its 20 minutes from the station???


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Gosh I feel so lonely lol no posts....
this is the park ----> 
http://www.birminghamuk.com/cannonhill.htm

HERE ARE OTHER PARKS IN BRIMIGHAM.. PLEASE ALL TAKE A LOOK AND LET US KNOW WHICH ONE YOU PREFER OR NONE IF YOU DONT WANNA GO LOL

http://www.birminghamuk.com/suttonpark.htm

http://www.birminghamuk.com/cbgardens.html

http://www.birminghamuk.com/lickeyhills.htm (hey it might snow for us in december?) Sister just said this is quite far from the station :? 

http://www.birminghamuk.com/parks.htm


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

You are no alone Stef!!!! :wave: 

Yeah that park that takes dogs sounds good.

If we all meet by a landmark or train station or something like that then hopefully we will all find it as i have never been there so its not gonna be easy!!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Ok Jayne.. thanks for the reasurrance.. theres a list of parks if everyone takes a look and lets me know or it'll have to be the closest or something. Meeting at the station wuld be great.. we could order some coffees or something from the starbucks and make are way to the park lol and then go back into town for lunch later on (some go and order food to takeaway in while others watch the chis???)


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Looking on the links I like Cannon Park.. my sister said its nice and Ive watched some clips (videos) of it from the link


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Cannon hill looks great to me Stef im sure most people will like that , its great and if your sis says that dogs can go there thats even better!! and only 20 mins away from station is really handy 




> Meeting at the station wuld be great.. we could order some coffees or something from the starbucks and make are way to the park lol and then go back into town for lunch later on (some go and order food to takeaway in while others watch the chis???)


I love that idea!! STARBUCKS , YEAY :hello1:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Yes its an open park and about the nearest to the city!  She just did say its lovely! Anyone else like/hate the idea? BE HONEST :x lol :lol:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Love it - close to the station etc - brilliant stef - i vote cannon hill you are doing such a good job well done sweetie :wave:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

I love the idea , told Fizzy D and he is really looking forward to it too  
anywhere is fine with me  ( Saturdays are best , but could perhaps do a friday or sunday ? ) 

ohhh this is so exciting  

We could have a big Chi picnic  8)


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

aww thanks Clare.. Im really trying my best lol theres clips of it i was just watching.. i dont live in birmingham but have alot of help as my nan does and cousin so they no everywhere and would no how to easily get from the station in town to there :wave:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

As I will be coming by car , I could bring loads of ' Krispy Kreame doughnuts ' 8)


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

or I can pick you up from your nans if you like  

ozzy and Lily are so excited Saturday would be better for me too - just set a date so i can request it off from work :lol:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

yehhh and tell the local birmingham paper lol and we'd get snapped  maybe not frontpage lol anyway....
glad it sounds good.. is it safe enough to say were ALMOST confirming Cannon HiLL Park in Birmingham?


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

> As I will be coming by car , I could bring loads of ' Krispy Kreame doughnuts '
> _________________




mmmmmmmmmm doughnuts!!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

yeah canno hill defo sounds the best as its nearest and our little chis wont walk far lol :lol:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Fizzys mum said:


> As I will be coming by car , I could bring loads of ' Krispy Kreame doughnuts ' 8)


belly rumbles... sara youve got a VIP pass to this meetup :wink:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

yesss it has a lake.. stef loves lakes :?


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

theres busses from the city straight to it....

or clare's car for stef and her nan :wink: :wink: :wink: 

hmm I think Id have to help the London people get there by bus.. and anyone who meets at the station???!!!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Cannon Hill Park Ranger Service
The Information Centre
2 Russell Road
Moseley
Birmingham
B13 8RD

Tel: 0121 442 4226
Fax: 0121 449 0238
Email: [email protected] 

Buses from City Centre: No.1 (to Edgbaston Road), 45 & 47 (to Pershore Road)

Introduction

Cannon Hill Park is one of the premier parks in the city and has been awarded Green Flag status. With beautiful flowerbeds, lakes, pools and a wonderful collection of trees, it's easy to see why. There's plenty of opportunity for exercise at the park's tennis courts, bowling and putting greens and wildlife enthusiasts can follow the walkways and cycle routes longside the River Rea.

The conservation area within the park includes a 5 acre woodland known as The RSPB Centenary Plantation. There is also a wildflower meadow, which is sown each year with cornfield annuals such as field poppy, cornflower and corn marigold, providing visitors to the Park with a spectacle which is very rare in the urban environment. Traditional forms of land management are used to enhance this beautiful area, less than 2 miles from the centre of Birmingham.

The park is an ideal venue for families with children's play areas and boats for hire on the lake in the summer. There are plenty of picnic areas and refreshments are available at the Garden Tea Rooms and the Midland Arts Centre.

The Ranger Service, which organises a year-round programme of events and activities for families and Schools, is based at the Information Office.

Car parking: There is a large car park off Edgbaston Road, opposite the Warwickshire Cricket Ground, near the Mac entrance. A small car park is located off the Russell Road entrance.

If you would like more information about Cannon Hill Park contact the Friends of Cannon Hill Park at [email protected] or contact parks

Tel: 0121 442 4226
Email: [email protected]


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Sorry if Im flooding just really trying to get this going...
I THINK ITS ABOUT TIME CANNON HILL PARK IN BIRMINGHAM WAS CONFIRMED? ANYONE WANNA DO THE HONOUR? lolol

Sorry for all the links but pictures of the park--->
http://www.birminghamuk.com/BrumFoto/cannonhill/Thumbnails.html

Looks reasonably big on the map ---->
http://www.birminghamuk.com/BrumFoto/cannonhill/cp8.jpg


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Lokks like a lovely place Stef , well chosen .

ohhhhhh cant wait , i hope its nice weather ( or ast least dry!!!) x


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

yeaaah Jayne thanks for confirming :wink: :wink: :wink: 

Then the location is Connon Hill Park wooooooooooo :toothy4:


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

wooooooo hooooooooooo :blob4: :blob8: :blob7: ccasion9:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

So we have..
Location: Cannon Hill Park in Birmingham

Date: Well i guess it could be before December if were not going to the show now... anyone?

Day: People say Saturdays... is anyone busy on Saturdays?


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Saturday is good for me , Could try and do it before december if everyone is up for that ?as u know what the weather is like in uk winters!!!!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

JAYNE said:


> Saturday is good for me , Could try and do it before december if everyone is up for that ?as u know what the weather is like in uk winters!!!!


Exactly the same as what i thought!! :wave:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

il be coming from heathrow by car does anyone know how long roughly it will take is it anywhere near the nec?


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

Fizzys mum said:


> As I will be coming by car , I could bring loads of ' Krispy Kreame doughnuts ' 8)



oh my those doughnuts are way to nice i only like the bog standad glazed ones i got first dibs on them ha ha i went to the launch of krispy kreme it was a big party in harrods was brill opps sorry that has nothing to do with this lol


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

hmmm im unsure Vicki... the nec is in birmingham international?!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

I can make any date after about the 17th october before then Im doing wedding and party planning :roll:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

and the 17th is my best mates birthday!!!


----------



## chilady (Feb 10, 2005)

Cannon hill park sounds great, I can make most Saturdays :wave:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Vicki have you ever been into birmingham town by ar?
xxxxx


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

chilady said:


> Cannon hill park sounds great, I can make most Saturdays :wave:


Thats great Julia... will you still be entering the LKA champ show?
:wave:


----------



## chilady (Feb 10, 2005)

Yes I'll still be entering LKA


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Vik on the train we stop off at birmingham international (which im sure is near the nec?) and then from there it takes no more then 10 minutes to town and to the station!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

chilady said:


> Yes I'll still be entering LKA


Great.. I think Im still gonna attend that!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

okidokiy does the park have a post code so i can get directions off of route finder

chi-lady do you show? if so il see you there coz il be showing jacob and ruby how many are you showing


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

that would be great stef il definatley be there no doubt about it im just waiting for scedules to come out for it if iv worked it out right then ruby will just be old enough to show she was 3 months yesterday


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

owww do you want the postcode for the park? Or are you doodling around town with us first for a drink and to stretch the dogs and our legs with a drink?
xxxxxxx


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

well if i find the park first and park my car near there then i can just wander around if i spot a group of chis il know iv found the rite place if anyone has mobile i can text or call or something if i get lost lol


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

ADDRESS 

2 Russell Road
Moseley
Birmingham, B13 8RD 
Telephone: 0121 442 4226 


http://www.bbc.co.uk/birmingham/attractions/cannonhill_park/cannonhill_park.shtml

BEEN LOOKING AT MORE SITES OF IT... IT WOULD BE GREAT IF IT WAS A HOT DAY!
XxxxxxX


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

For all travelling by train --------->

Just looked up getting from new street station in town to cannon hill park... 15 MINUTES it said!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

thats great thanks stef il go to route finder now and have a quick look


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

yeh thats what i was jut on but looking from the station.. shoulda did the NEC!
:wave:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

just been on route finder it will take me just over two hours jacob travels fine ruby gets sick but apparently most smooths do on car trips


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

thats 2 hours from london right?
If it is then thats exactly how long it will take us to get from london to the train station and then we'll have 15 minutes on a bus or something?!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

I just really do hope more come from up North...
as if were all coming from London to go to Birmingham :? it would be a waste of time lol we coulda gone regents park or something but yeh... hopefully more northern chi-ppl will reply.. clares 1 and carmella ow and imafairy and nona and all them if they defo come!


----------



## Charlotte2772 (Jun 1, 2005)

We live in the midlands n would love to meet up! We dont mind traveling. I'd love to bring my 2 chihuahuas (daisy moo and Tiggy)!!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

ow thats great Charlotte!!!  Have you got pics of them? post pictures in the pictures section!


----------



## Charlotte2772 (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks!! I'll post some pics tomoro! We're very excited! They havnt met any one as small as them yet!!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

ok.... cant wait either!!!! added ya name to the list!  Thanks alot!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

stefanie_farrell said:


> Fizzys mum said:
> 
> 
> > As I will be coming by car , I could bring loads of ' Krispy Kreame doughnuts ' 8)
> ...



Oh I could bring a huge bag of dog treats from work too   
( or all our dogs will just wanna eat doughnuts  :lol: )


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Fizzys mum said:


> stefanie_farrell said:
> 
> 
> > Fizzys mum said:
> ...


yes more than likely.. I cant wait! I'll have my baby too by then!


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

Well I just worked out its going to be 5 hours from where I live and 2 of mine arnt great travellers....  Im not sure what to do i really wanna come but I dont wanna go in Jaynes car if my babies are going to be poorly or whatever.


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

ok Zoe... take your time and think about it and let us know... :wave:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

thats two hours from where i am rite near heathrow but it will be quicker im a bit of a girl racer ha lol!!!
chi-lady mite see you sunday at the bcc would be nice to see your chis and let them meet jacob

oh im really looking forward to this meet up but its true what you said earlier stef if not many people from the midlands are gonna go it may as well be in london suppose really need to get it all confirmed :wave:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

how about everyone meet in the chi chat tommorrow at a set time to get an idea on everyones opinions of time etc just an idea


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

yes dicussing it in chat would be best...
any time in particular? evening?


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

what about 6 or 6.30 im not sure just guessing at a time you can put a post up about it in chi chat more people will prob view it there so hopefully everyone will get chance to join the chat


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

yeah I will do.. :wave: cant wait!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

whoa looks like you are having some hassle in chi names stef what a div has it been reported to mods


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

can i join  ?? :wink: 

kisses nat


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

sure it will be good to have everyone in chat


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

yea natalie!


----------



## carmella chihuahua (May 16, 2005)

what hassle are you getting steph?wats there user name?


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

no it got quite serious as they began to make threats about my chihuahua.. somethings gonna happen to him on the 27th of august?! But mods banned them and deleted the post so its all sorted i think!

Anyway onto the meetup... anyone in chat?


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

IN THE CHAT TODAY WE DECIDED ON CANNON HILL PARK IN BIRMINGHAM ON november 19th! Does anyone have a problem with arriving on that date?


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

fine with me - what time :wave:


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Yep , fine with me :wave:


----------



## Jon (Jun 16, 2004)

fine with me aswell :wave:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Fine with me too  looking forward to it loads  
Anytime from about 12 lunch time is good for me  



Fizzy has now got to decide what to wear :wink: 8)


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yay its all set im really looking forward to it so is there a time set yet


----------



## loubie1736 (May 23, 2005)

HEY!!! :wave: 

Me and Lola will come too!!   Haven't been on here much recently so missed it all!! We can't wait!!  

Lucie & Lola 8)


----------



## xXKatXx (Dec 28, 2004)

i dunno where it is 

p.s. can anyone come if they havent got a chi?


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

xXKatXx said:


> i dunno where it is
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. can anyone come if they havent got a chi?


Its in Birmingham Kat... many of us will be meeting at the station and going to the park all together from there. Any one can attend as long as you a CHIHUAHUA-PEOPLE MEMBER... as I think thats fair... I dont think we'd appreciate just any random person weve never heard of turning up lol :?


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

can't wait to see pics  

kisses nat


----------

